# Guru Ameen Alai - Chinese Generic HGH is Bunk (Even if Real)



## AnaSCI (Mar 18, 2018)

Your thoughts?
Can't say that I agree with him considering the testings that's been done on the generic HGH circulating.


Everything you need to know about growth hormone | GH 101 - YouTube


----------



## Sully (Mar 18, 2018)

The thing I always have to remind myself of is, these guys are always selling something. If it’s not a product then it’s themselves and their “knowledge” to future potential clients. And very few of them are above a little fearmongering from time to time in an effort to place themselves in a position of being the gate keeper of the “real truth”. 

By altruistically giving away this information in the name of public safety they reinforce that idea that they are the only trustworthy source for honest answers, which only serves to paint them in a more positive light with potential future clients, which ultimately serves to drive more paying clients to their doorstep. This just falls in the category of “Don’t believe everything you see on the internet.”


----------



## RamboStallone (Mar 18, 2018)

This guy is full of it. Another youtube wannabe star. We never even heard of him before and all of a sudden he pops up on a few youtube vids and he's a guru? Yea. Like I said over at PM, the hplc testing does not lie. The thousands of results and anecdotal evidence speaks for itself.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 18, 2018)

I’m going to disagree.

All I see is some guy acting cool talking to his camera. Where is the lab work and detailed facts? Or years of research and testing such as we have done as a community. I would have to see more


----------



## pucetr (Mar 18, 2018)

Maybe follow up video will be pushing Duck Eggs lol


----------



## pesty4077 (Mar 18, 2018)

Highest GH serum test I ever done was not Pharmacy, but black tops. Until someone posted a youtube video of this guy, I had no clue who he was. I will keep my black tops for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## odin (Mar 19, 2018)

Sully said:


> The thing I always have to remind myself of is, these guys are always selling something. If it’s not a product then it’s themselves and their “knowledge” to future potential clients. And very few of them are above a little fearmongering from time to time in an effort to place themselves in a position of being the gate keeper of the “real truth”.
> 
> By altruistically giving away this information in the name of public safety they reinforce that idea that they are the only trustworthy source for honest answers, which only serves to paint them in a more positive light with potential future clients, which ultimately serves to drive more paying clients to their doorstep. This just falls in the category of “Don’t believe everything you see on the internet.”



You are correct but with this I don't even think it should come into it. For me he is just wrong and hasn't any knowledge of the current hgh market. Although he obviously makes vids for views and new clients. It's as if he has done no research for the last 10 years then come back into bodybuilding and is carrying on where he left off. Thousands of bodybuilders have had gh tested over the last 5 years. We know more now than we ever have. A lot of generic gh may be a crapshoot but there is definitely a lot of high quality product from China as well.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 19, 2018)

I like Ameen and typically enjoy his video's but he's dead wrong on this one.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 19, 2018)

I agree with everybody else. He is dead wrong. I'll take the testing results by Jano, and the blood results by people doing IGF testing over what this guys says. 

The thing with Chinese HGH is that it can change from one year to the next. There were some bad years in-between at times, but there have definitely been some very good years, including the last few currently. I've seen him state to a National competitor the same thing in this video. The guy was paying him a shit ton to coach him for a National show a few years back, and Ameen screwed up his prep the last week (or maybe the last day or two), and he didn't do as well as he should have. The guy was following everything he said to a "T." So it was all on Ameen. Ameen did tell him that he would make it up to him at a discounted price for the next prep....but the guy tore his peck and I think quad muscle, so he's been out of competing for the past few years. He has phenomenal genetics. All that money spent for an "ooops" on Ameen's part. Prior to that, he had used a few other guys including Farrah. 

I'll say this, JM used Riptropins a few years back before they were discontinued, and he liked them, but he said that they made him hold water and IIRC, also his BP. He ranked them at #4 under Humatrope, one other Pharm Grade, and old Kigtropins. 

I'll say this, the Medi's/Black tops are where it's at if you can get them, and if they don't make you hold too much water and effect BP. The few that get sides from them will do better with the gray tops, which are kickass as well, but a little higher purity. There is other good HGH out there too....from sources here and PM. 

I don't agree with Ameen at all.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 20, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I like Ameen and typically enjoy his video's but he's dead wrong on this one.



I agree. I generally enjoy his videos but he couldn't be more wrong about this subject. I wonder why he wouldn't know this when every guy on this forum knows he is wrong.


----------



## G160 (Mar 20, 2018)

I wouldnt say bunk, id have to partially agree with him, at least for the few generics ive tried compared to pharm gh. The only ones that i felt they were the same was ansomone and gensci..i would love to disagree with him. It might be gh on some but it did not feel the same for me

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> Your thoughts?
> 
> Can't say that I agree with him considering the testings that's been done on the generic HGH circulating.
> 
> ...





I’m with you Anasci best hgh I ever used in straight 5 year cycle 2005-10 was generic .


----------

